# Search photos for bee breeds



## jimmys10 (Jul 26, 2015)

I would like a little help.I need sοme photos close to the bee of A.m. ligustica and A. m. Caucasica. If any of you could help me I would be grateful. If you can send the mind but as downloaded to your camera.


----------

